
The Pirate Book - ptrptr
http://thepiratebook.net/
======
klez
There's a really nice article[0] inside about how people share music in west
Africa.

[0] [http://thepiratebook.net/music-from-
cellphones/](http://thepiratebook.net/music-from-cellphones/)

